# Болезнь Бехтерева + грыжа



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые. 2 дня назад сделал МРТ поясничного отдела. Может ошибусь в переводе результатов, постараюсь максимально близко перевести.

Результат:
- Болезнь Бехтерева
- В диске L2-3 минимальное сужение левого неврального форамена инферионда левая фораминальная протрузия (2мм)
- В диске L4-5 миниамальное сдавливание диффузного анулярного выпячивания антериорного эпидуральное пространство
- В диске L5-S1 левое парамедиальная грыжа сдавливающая дуральный мешочек. 

Извиняюсь за набор слов. Я вообще далек от медицинских терминов, если какая та часть будет непонятна, могу перевести.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2018)

А не переводите, опишите что болит.
Боли от грыжи?
Болит и отнимается нога?


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Боли отдают в ягодицу и иногда бывают где соединяется нога с тазом. Болит уже довольно давно. 5 лет назад делал МРТ, вышла протрузия. Сейчас грыжа. Болит на следующий день, после того как подниму тяжесть или ребенка. После плавания начинаются боли 2-3 дня, потом проходит. Также после подтягиваний на турнике. Когда лежу на спине сорока минут, когда встаю начинает сильно болеть. Хожу минут 15-20, проходит. Ложусь - опять болит. И еще по утрам когда встаю с кровати, болит. Минут через 10-15 проходит. Боли как бы спазмы мышц, наступать на ногу больно бывает. Есть МРТ снимки, загрузить? Только их много (62).


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

@Fariko, а вы зачем на турнике подтягиваетесь?
С грыжами на турнике весть не стоит.
Плавать тоже не стоит, раз обостряется. Вы как плаваете? Плавать нужно только на спине и без нагрузки, осторожно. А лучше не плавать.
Нужно снимки на форум выложить, чтобы вас могли более квалифицированно проконсультировать врачи, разобрать боли от грыжи или это больше мышечная проблема.


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, ну так все говорят же надо подтягиваться и плавать. Плаваю я правильно, в прошлом мастер спорта по водному поло. И подтягиваюсь без рывков, пару раз могу всего, но тоже правильно, только с помощью рук и спины. Еще забыл про гиперэкстензию сказать. Дома есть, после него тоже болит. Вообще я заметил, что боль наступает когда спина растягивается. Даже когда прижимаюсь к стенке и вытягиваю руки наверх или лежа на спину вытягиваюсь.
Упражнения хочу делать, для укрепления мышц спины.


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Первый список:


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Второй список:


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Третий список:


----------



## Fariko (8 Окт 2018)

Четвертый список:

             

Прошу опытных врачей посмотреть на снимки, может диагноз мне поставлен неправильно? И сказать как мне лечиться, и какие упражнения могу делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2018)

ББ установлена только по снимкам?
Что в анализах.
Боли от грыжи, это боли в ноге, а вас болит в ягодице, то есть крестец-КПС, суставы позвоночника, мышцы.


----------



## Fariko (9 Окт 2018)

Да, только по снимкам. Анализы я не сдавал.
А что говорят снимки?


----------



## AIR (9 Окт 2018)

Fariko написал(а):


> А что говорят снимки?


Снимки говорят, что имеется сколиоз с скручиванием в пояснично-крестцовом отделе и увеличенный лордоз при объемных, мощных и напряженных мышцах спины...


Fariko написал(а):


> Упражнения хочу делать, для укрепления мышц спины.


Станет только хуже...


Fariko написал(а):


> И сказать как мне лечиться, и какие упражнения могу делать.


Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях спины-поясницы-таза . Цигун.


----------



## Fariko (9 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Снимки говорят, что имеется сколиоз с скручиванием в пояснично-крестцовом отделе и увеличенный лордоз при объемных, мощных и напряженных мышцах спины...


 Про болезнь Бехтерева чтото видно?


----------



## AIR (9 Окт 2018)

Fariko написал(а):


> Про болезнь Бехтерева чтото видно?


По снимкам,  это лучше рентгенолога с форума спросить... Я больше по диагностике  руками..


----------



## Fariko (9 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> По снимкам,  это лучше рентгенолога с форума спросить... Я больше по диагностике  руками..


Не подскажите рентгенолога?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Окт 2018)

*@Fariko, 
doclega
Олег Викторович*
Врач-рентгенолог


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2018)

А по мрт это не оценивают.
Только сакроилеит. Это есть.
Диагноз ставится по анализам в том числе.


----------



## doclega (10 Окт 2018)

Доброго времени. Исследование в Азербайджане проведено. Очень интересно. Отвечу в ЛС.


----------



## Fariko (11 Окт 2018)

doclega написал(а):


> Доброго времени. Исследование в Азербайджане проведено. Очень интересно. Отвечу в ЛС.


Здравствуйте. Да, МТР делали в Азербайджане и результаты написаны на азербайджанском, по этой причине точно перевести не могу, так как медицинские термины не знаю. Буду ждать ответа хотя бы приблизительного. Больше всего волнует болезнь Бехтерева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2018)

Анализы и рентгеновские снимки


----------



## doclega (11 Окт 2018)

Сомневаюсь я насчёт ББ


----------



## Fariko (11 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы и рентгеновские снимки


Рентгеновские - это отдельно или это те же снимки МРТ? Анализы в скором времени сдам. Можете сказать какие анализы мне нужно сдать?


doclega написал(а):


> Сомневаюсь я насчёт ББ


Вы меня успокоили. А то очень сильно переживал изза ББ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2018)

Fariko написал(а):


> Рентгеновские - это отдельно или это те же снимки МРТ? Анализы в скором времени сдам. Можете сказать какие анализы мне нужно сдать?


Это отдельно.
ОАК с СОЭ, СРБ, HLA-B27


----------



## Fariko (16 Окт 2018)

Анализы сдал на ОАК с СОЭ 8мм\час и СРБ 6мг\л. HLA-B27 сделаю на днях.
Что говорят анализы которые прошел уже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

А там рядом с результатом СРБ. есть норма этой лаборатории, что там написано?


----------



## Fariko (16 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А там рядом с результатом СРБ. есть норма этой лаборатории, что там написано?


 Написано <6 мг/л. В интернете  смотрел, что норма <8 мг/л. Но в любом случае думаю, что 6 мг/л это тоже не завышено по нормам лаборатории.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2018)

Значит и хорошо.


----------



## Fariko (17 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит и хорошо.


Если эти результаты в норме и по снимкам не замечаете ББ, то в чем может быть проблема? Анализ на HLA-B27 стоит очень дорого у нас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Условно не воспалительные причины можно разделить на три причины:
- мышцы
- суставы позвоночника и крестца
- грыжа придавленная - раздраженная грыжей
 - нерв придавленный - раздраженный грыжей.
То есть надо к врачу. Он разберется.


----------



## Fariko (22 Окт 2018)

После направления врачом на МРТ тазового отдела, сделали вывод:

_Отек костного мозга на обеих сакральных и подвздошных поверхностях в двустороннем крестцово-подвздошном отделе позвоночника (гугл переводчик)
_
Это и есть болезнь Бехтерева?
Снимки скоро загружу.


----------



## Fariko (22 Окт 2018)

Первые 16 снимков.

               

Остальные снимки


----------



## Пискарева (22 Окт 2018)

@Fariko, врач будет смотреть в комплексе. Не обязательно Бехтерева, причин много. ищите думающего ревматолога.


----------



## Fariko (22 Окт 2018)

Сегодня пошел к лучшему ревмотологу нашей страны. Он даже не посмотрел на снимки. Посмотрев только результаты, которые написал врач который делал МРТ и отправил сдавать анализы на ОАК 28 пунктов + СОЭ, ревматиды и СРБ. Даже не спросил какие у меня жалобы, не проверил ничего. Вот поэтому волнуюсь, что он может просто по диагнозу врача МРТ, сделать заключение. Поэтому очень нужна помощь врачей тут, чтоб иметь хоть какое то представление и требовать со своего ревматолога. В общем за консультацию и анализы в переводе на доллары, заплатил 70 долларов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это отдельно.
> ОАК с СОЭ, СРБ, HLA-B27


Мы уже это обсуждали.
А сделанное его не удовлетворило?


----------



## Fariko (23 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мы уже это обсуждали.
> А сделанное его не удовлетворило?



Нет, он бросил результаты и сказал, что не признает ответы этой лаборатории. Нужно сдавать в его лаборатории. Сегодня пойду за ответами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Бывает
В лабораториях могут отличаться способы оценки результата по химическим реактивам, и тут свои предубеждения у врачей есть.
Ждем результат.


----------



## Пискарева (23 Окт 2018)

@Fariko, это наоборот хорошо, так как мне тоже пришлось все анализы переделывать и делать снимки с укладкой, которая нужна была врачу. Я не специалист, но вам обязательно нужно сделать снимки, они при Бехтерева наиболее информативны.


----------



## Fariko (23 Окт 2018)

После проведенных 6 часов в больнице, следующие результаты.
Анализ крови:
C реактивный протеин (CRP)        5.9        (норма 0-5)
Ревматоидный фактор (RF)           18         (норма 0-20)
Анти CPP ревмотоидный артрит   <7.00    (норма  <17)
СОЭ в ОАК                                       12мм\с (норма 0-15)
Эти анализы показались странными врачу, так как они не совпадали с результатми МРТ. Не знаю точно что ему показалось странным и для того, чтоб удостовериться, отправил меня на рентген.
Результаты рентгена:
Двусторонний сакроилиит. Дегенерация дисков L5-S1.
И после этих сравнения всех результатом в общем, он сказал, что не может написать ББ, но МРТ говорит о ББ. По этой причине он написал серонегативный спондилоартрит.
Что могут сказать уважаемые врачи по этому поводу?
Мне кажется он это написал, для того, чтоб я постоянно приходил к нему и сдирал с меня деньги.
И если даже этот диагноз верный, лечится ли эта болезнь или она тоже как ББ, только лишь поддерживается?

Извиняюсь за недопонимание. Прочитав немного теории, понял что серонегативный спондилоартрит это группа заболеваний в который также входит и ББ. Но мне кажется врач специально так обобщил, чтоб я постоянно ходил к нему на лечение. Поэтому прошу у врачей дать диагноз, по данным которые есть.


----------



## Пискарева (23 Окт 2018)

У меня такой же диагноз. Я пропила курсы антибиотиков, периодически пью противовоспалительные. Все на этом. Больше никаких консультаций или вытягивания денег. Врач сказал, что станет хуже - обращаться. Ещё мне предложили блокады в крестец, но пока нет времени на госпитализацию. Какие деньги с вас будут вымогать? Лечения этой гадости не существует, периодами делаю массаж. Когда не ленюсь - цигун. Таблетки по самочувствию.


----------



## Fariko (23 Окт 2018)

И вас ничего больше не беспокоит? И болезнь не прогрессирует? Его прием стоит 30 долларов и очередь бесконечная. Если с каждого в месяц по столько брать + проценты с анализов на которые он направляет. Вот вымогательства.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

@Fariko, врач прав.
В лечении ББ и серонегативного спондилита разницы нет.


----------



## Пискарева (23 Окт 2018)

Меня все беспокоит: шея, суставы, поясница. Лечения этой гадости нет, есть облегчение состояния таблетками и упражнениями. Пока мне сняли Бехтерева и поставили спондилоартрит, я каждый месяц на протяжении полугода ездила к свому ревматологу. Платно. Все сдавала платно, но это мне нужно было а не ему. Как по мне, так лучше выяснить точно, что у тебя и чего ждать, чем медленно сходить с ума и знать, что впереди мрак и инвалидность. Сейчас мне спокойнее, по крайне мере, меня не согнется в бараний рог, а что касается болей- их ничем не уберечь. Приходится приспосабливаться.

@Доктор Ступин, но итог болезней разный или и при спондилоартрите будет такое же страшное иинеобратимое  окостенение и поражение позвоночника??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Пискарева написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, но итог болезней разный или и при спондилоартрите будет такое же страшное иинеобратимое  окостенение и поражение позвоночника??


Да. Может медленнее и не так сильно, но да.


----------



## Fariko (23 Окт 2018)

А чем отличается сакроилиит? Рентгенолог сказал, что с позвоночником у меня все в порядке, лишь двусторонний сакроилиит. Чем он отличается от спондилоартрита? И есть ли его лечение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Сакроилеит воспаление большого сустава.
Спондилоартрит воспаление и большого и маленьких фасеточных суставов.
Определяем спондилоартрит, постольку наверняка есть поражение и того и другого, хотя пока видим только большого.
Лечение - прием НПВП, в некоторых случаях специальных гормонов.
У вас, думаю, пока назначат только НПВП.
И конечно физиотерапия, лфк, массаж, мануальная терапия


----------



## Fariko (24 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин Спасибо за терпеливое обьяснение. На данный момент вроде вопросов больше нет. В ближайшее время сдам анализы на туберкулез, бурцелоз и кишечные инфекции. После пойду еще к другому ревмотологу и о результатах обязательно отпишусь.
@doclega  Вам тоже спасибо, доктор за помощь
@Пискарева  И вам спасибо )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2018)

Все правильно.


----------



## Fariko (27 Окт 2018)

Уважаемые врачи. Анализы выявили у меня бруцеллез и другой ренгенолог посмотрев снимки, сказал, что видит только односторонний сакроилиит. После излечения бруцеллеза, пройдут ли боли и сакроилиит? Или его надо лечить отдельно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Вот и причина.
Теперь лечим.
Артроз КПС останется, но болеть скорее всего не будет


----------



## Fariko (27 Окт 2018)

То есть лечим бурцеллез и этим проходят все болячки? ))


----------



## Пискарева (27 Окт 2018)

Ну мне инфекцию пролечили, а боли все равно остались...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Fariko написал(а):


> То есть лечим бруцеллез и этим проходят все болячки? ))


Чаще всего так.


----------

